# Solution to fish with low light preference?



## brendon7358 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a 55 gallon tank with the following fish and plants:

7 Cherry Barbs
6 Rosy Barbs
2 Brown Hoplo's
1 Rainbow Shark
1 Bristlenose Pleco
2 Large, and 1 Small Anubias

The Hoplo's and the Pleco prefer lower light, whereas the Barbs prefer normal lighting (I'm not sure about the rainbow shark), my tank has one light on each side. So would turning the light on one side off be a good solution to making everyone happy? (I should probably also mention my tank is next to a window, however a peice of driftwood blocks 1/3 of the tank on the window side)

Here is a picture:









I would probably turn off the light on the right side and may or may not open the window.

*thumbsup thanx


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

You could put something like a plant somewhere that give a shady spot. Floating plants are good for this purpose of blocking out some light.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Bren...

Low or subdued lighting is fine. I have roughly the same level of light in my 55 G tanks. I have shade in the form of floating plants for my Plecos and Corydoras. I like Hornwort. The plant allows filtered lighting in the tank. Most fish are indifferent to how much light is in the tank. My other fish are happy with a dual fixture shop light with a couple of T8 bulbs from the hardware store.

B


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I believe plants would be the best course of action as well. I personally like to have them at differing levels, lower mid and top floaters. Bushy plants are great for fish to hide from light. 


Word of caution. One of the most common floaters, duckweed is great but you have to commit to it. Once you get it it is near impossible to get it completely out of the tank.


----------

